# tranny fluid



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

how often should you change your tranny fluid and how much should go in there? can anyone tell me how to do this or link me to a site to tell me how?


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

Dunno about a GXE but all the info is in your owners manual.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

my car didn't come with an owners manual


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay well i have a 96 GXE, dont know how much different both our cars are but in my owner's manual it says 12,000 miles for poor weather/driving conditions and 24,000 miles for normal conditions. I have a 5 speed and I just got this car so I dont know how much to put in there. I'll double check that as soon as i find out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

is this a hard job to do yourself?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Just as easy as changing your oil except no filter. There is a drain on the tranny I believe, dont know havent checked.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

trannys have filters too, they are long and flat, on the bottom of the transmission.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh yeah that's right, how stupid of me


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the process is simple. 

the schedule of maintenance varies with how you drive tho. i think the book says 30k but if you drive hard or like constant up hill or you do stupid stuff with your car like burnouts, then it gets less and less. Heat is what determines how long the fluid will effectively last.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

This is a 5 speed, right?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

go down the page
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june99/projectsentra.shtml


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

my car is an automatic. i found the place to drain but where is the filter and should it be changed when i change my fluid.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the filter doesn't need to be changed more or less. its inside the pan where the fluid sits.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

On a b13 the auto tranny filter is just a very fine mesh screen. My nissan tech said as long as you change your ATF once a year you don't need to replace the filter. I did drop my pan to clean up the build up of metal shavings that were on the magnets and cleaned the pan itself. BTW i only use Mobil 1 ATF and drain my fluid once a year, 93k miles so far and no tranny problems for me...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to be changing my transmission fluid soon, does anyone know if any chain auto parts stores sell Redline Racing MT-90? If not does anyone know where I can get it cheaply online? I know summitracing.com has it for $8 a quart, but I was wondering if anywhere else has it cheaper.

Also how much wil I need to buy? I'm figuring 3 or 4 quarts, but not sure which. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

i have to change my tanny fluid this weekend it is very vital. i would change it earlier but i work everyday. what is one of the best transmission fluids i can buy at a local autzone or pepboys?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

sentra95GXE said:


> *i have to change my tanny fluid this weekend it is very vital. i would change it earlier but i work everyday. what is one of the best transmission fluids i can buy at a local autzone or pepboys? *


Mobil 1 ATF, about five bucks a quart at autozone and worth every penny. Oh yeah pickup 4 quarts...


----------

